# What do I need for Set myPDF = CreateObject("acroexch.pddoc")?



## wango (Nov 14, 2001)

I was given code that converts PDF to text. I runs until I get to the following part of the code:

'instantiate object that we are going to use to get the text
Set myPDF = CreateObject("acroexch.pddoc")

The error is: "ActiveX component can't create object".

I guess I have to include the control in the Projrct->References, But what do I tick, do I need to load the library some how? if so how.

Is it "PDF Writer"? I am asking because "PDF Writer" is not free. I do not want to purchase it if in case it happens not to be the panacea to my problem. I could not find a free trial version of that software.

Thanks


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

You don't have to include the reference because you are not using early-binding here you are explicitly creating the object as a late-bound object using the class-name. The only reason that you cannot get it to go past this point is that you do not have ADOBE Acrobat installed on the system that you are running this on. In order to do anything with this code you need the full version of acrobat as that is what this is trying to instantiate. PDF writer is another application that would require different code to use in this way.


----------

